# Please suggest cpu cabinet



## thegodofwar (Feb 26, 2017)

Dear sir please see my specs antec vp 650p. Sapphire r9 390 (TOO LARGE).  Fx6300.  Two ram 8 gb hyperx.  Cooler master hyper 103. Gigabyte 78lmt-usb3.  3 generic sizehdd.  My present cabinet is 16.5inch heigh from bottom.  17.5 inch lenght.  And 7 inch wide.   So please suggest cabinet online.  I need slightly bigger than this,  maximum 1.5 inch more dimensions each side. Budget 3k. My pin code is 827006. Amazon not delivering here. Any additional help welcome. Online link to trusted site welcomed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2017)

Antec GX300 -3999.

Link:Buy Online | Antec GX300 Mid Tower Cabinet | Price in India

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------

